# Blue Buffalo question, going from puppy to adult food



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I just want to say something about your dog having full anal glands........if her poos are not hard enough they will not 'squeeze' the glands to drain them as it enters the anal opening.....soft poos are not good and food is usually the culprit. A few people have reported that BB was too rich for their dogs and they never had good solid bm's but once they switched to a lower protein food the problem was resolved.
I personally change kibble & brands often with no difficulty ( my girl has a strong tummy!) and I also feed her raw( chicken, pork, beef, goat, lamb) and I've NEVER had to express her anal glands in the almost 5 years she has been with me!
A good idea might be to go to your pet store and ask them for a few samples bags and see what she does well on and likes! Maybe toss her a raw chicken wing or leg.......LOL!


P.S. At 1yr an 'All Life Stages' food would be just fine!


----------



## justinnum1 (Feb 1, 2016)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I just want to say something about your dog having full anal glands........if her poos are not hard enough they will not 'squeeze' the glands to drain them as it enters the anal opening.....soft poos are not good and food is usually the culprit. A few people have reported that BB was too rich for their dogs and they never had good solid bm's but once they switched to a lower protein food the problem was resolved.
> I personally change kibble & brands often with no difficulty ( my girl has a strong tummy!) and I also feed her raw( chicken, pork, beef, goat, lamb) and I've NEVER had to express her anal glands in the almost 5 years she has been with me!
> A good idea might be to go to your pet store and ask them for a few samples bags and see what she does well on and likes! Maybe toss her a raw chicken wing or leg.......LOL!
> 
> ...


her stool is pretty firm. 

thanks, we started her on the blue wilderness adult small breed red meat, did 1/3 of that and 2/3 of her puppy food.


----------

